# What do you feed your cockapoos?!



## franksmommy

My Frank does not love his food so I wanted to see what everyone else likes? I feed him Wellness, which is healthy and he eats it pretty well. He just isn't crazy about it and I want him to enjoy it a little more


----------



## kendal

i feed Raw meat and bones. Gypsy was always fussy, the other two will eat any thing.


----------



## Jerseygirl

We had a problem feeding the healthy food to our dog at first. We inticed her to eat it by adding a spoonful of wet canned food to her dry food. But once you do that, they will expect it all the time! 
You might have to experiment with different flavours, we discovered our dog does not like sweet potatoe and duck, ( Natural Balance) But she likes the chicken and turkey from Wellness Core (we are grain free)
I find that Jersey is a grazer, so she just likes a few nibbles throughout the day. I thought it was the food for awhile as I am use to dogs that eat a big breakfast and dinner! lol


----------



## marzy

hi im also wandering about what to feed my new addition when i get him in oct. any suggestions??


----------



## Enneirda.

Dog Food Analysis is a fabulous site for looking for new foods. It shows you all the facts about the food, has great reviews for each, and rates them all.

The food I feed is tasteofthewild:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1287&cat=8

Other six star foods:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8

http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/ Is good too. It brings up the hard truth about dog foods and what they can contain and who you can trust. It also has many blogs about dogs in general, it's a fun read.


----------



## Golddie

When our dog was a puppy, she was a finicky eater, so we bought (and she loved) Royal Canin "Mini Special 30," and really took to it. It's for fussy eaters or dogs with sensitive stomachs which she was at that time (not now!). Be careful, though, because it is a little higher in calories and we weaned Zoe from it to Royal Canin "Mini Adult 27" which is lower in calories, once she grew up.

I also give our dog a couple of very small pieces of chicken breast without skin and a very small piece of vegetable or fruit every morning. She loves many vegetables and fruits so we parse out small pieces to her when we eat them--without sauce--and usually steamed or microwaved. If we are having steak we will cut her a tiny, tiny piece, removing the fat, and give that to her with a small piece of broccoli or some peas.


----------



## marzy

*boycie*

Many thanks for all your reply s . Still looking and analysing food labels at the mo he is on jams at mo . Will decide when we get him Nov 
Marzy


----------



## Marlene

I feed Bailey Blue Buffalo Puppy Chicken (dry) just add a few drops of water to it - it really brings out the aroma of the food. There are no meat by products, corn or wheat in this food - all natural ingredients. You might want to look into this brand for your puppy.


----------



## barrelman

*Arden Grange Puppy/Junior*

Hi we use Arden Grange Puppy/Junior. This was recommended by the dreeder from whom we bought Stanley. He seems to love it. You dont need to give him much though 60g 3x a say at the minute as he is 5 months old. We found recently that his stools were loose so we stopped giving him bakers treats ans stuck with Arden Grange only (even as one off treats) this has made his stools more solid and easier to collect too


----------



## lisa p

hi all
I started buddy on pedigree chum puppy bad mistake he was pooping all the time. Now i have switched him to hills science plan puppy what a change he is a much happier puppy and so am i.


----------



## Dawny

hi i used beta puppy dry food with a litlle wet dog food mixed in, now wispa is 1 she has the adult beta and a little wet meat. but its all trial and error but dont let your pup get to fussy, if he wont eat it after 30 mins move it and give it him later that day. he'll eat it if he is hungary enough!! little monkeys they are


----------



## Jesarie

Rachel Ray. No fillers or bi products. Read the ingredients. =D Very good in my opinion. Axle loves it too!


----------



## lhkim85

I feed my dog Evo. You might find this website informative:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

The ratings are based on the ingredients.


----------



## lynzijam

Hi
We have had Alfie for a week now and he has Burns Mini Bites, I soften them with boiled water he seems to love them, it was what the breeder was feeding him. He also gets fed 4 times a day, but seems to be wanting to cut out the 3rd feed so I think I may take him down to 3 times a day.


----------



## Jesarie

I recently checked out the Evo website and I am switching my food. Semms much healthier for Axle. Also, I used to feed Axle 3 times a day but now I only feed him twice and sometimes he does not even eat. Does yours do that as well?


----------



## lhkim85

Jesarie said:


> I recently checked out the Evo website and I am switching my food. Semms much healthier for Axle. Also, I used to feed Axle 3 times a day but now I only feed him twice and sometimes he does not even eat. Does yours do that as well?


I feed Sawyer twice a day. He usually eats it all, but every once in a while he doesn't finish. Also, he often doesn't eat it right away; he just eats the food later when he's hungry. 

You can get a coupon here:
http://www.naturapet.com/
It's either $7 off or a free small bag of food (don't remember the weight) depending on your area.


----------



## Jesarie

Sweet. Thank you! Coupons are awesome. lol


----------



## Hattibelle

We feed Poppy on raw meat which is frozen in bags, scrambled/boiled eggs, cottage cheese, natural yoghurt, cooked vegetables, cooked meat (from our meals) and occasionally Natures diet dog food (when we've forgotten to de-frost the meat)


----------



## Freddies Mum

I feed mine Green Dog Food

www.greendogfood.co.uk

It's all natural, human grade ingredients, with a good level of natural meat (not meal).


----------



## Hattibelle

Freddies Mum said:


> I feed mine Green Dog Food
> 
> www.greendogfood.co.uk
> 
> It's all natural, human grade ingredients, with a good level of natural meat (not meal).


Thanks for the link!


----------



## wilfiboy

Kendal...do you make up the barf pattie ..used to feed Wilf with it and tripe and chicken wings but then he went off tripe and pattie cont with chicken wings which he loves but have fed nearly every other dried food but sometimes he might go a couple of days without eating it . Will always eat the chicken . Just toying with starting pattie again as Mabel is very food orientated and loves chicken wings... when wilf was little we used to have to pretend to eat his food with him to get him to eat it or finger feed him .. shes obviously going to be different x


----------



## steveandclaire

We feed Daisy on Orijen. Has really good reviews and has done wonders for her coat.


----------



## kendal

nope just raw rugh minced beef but i tend to leave it still partly frozen. my girls love tripe but i cant get it pre minced anymore. i give them a vitimin tablet because i cant always get the organ meet i want. but they love chicken wings


----------



## wilfiboy

wish i could remember where i gotmine from ordered it on line the tripe was untreated it stank but wilf loved it to start with,, you could get heart and turkey necks had a freezer full at one point . Origen dont think ive seen that will look out for it and might make up some patties and see how they go down x


----------



## kendal

when we started we used to get our meat from landywoods but their deliverys were becoming unpredictable. and the meat quality declined as did the choice of meat. two 5kg bags of meat generaly lasts just over a week with my lot and is only £3.50 per bag.


----------



## wilfiboy

thats the place .. but its been probably two years since we got anything there was another place as well, but someone at work ordered it and then we shared cos you d to order quite alot ... off to supermarket to buy my pattie ingredients see how that goes they ll probably turn there noses up


----------



## steveandclaire

The link is here wilfi: http://www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk/

I usually order from a local pet sotre. They don't supply to the big chain brands. They do seem to care what they are putting in which is good.

Like I say, our Daisys coat transformed within two weeks. Lovely and silky.


----------



## steveandclaire

PS. No reason to push it but thought it's worth a mention that as soon as you pop the lid you can smell how good it is. 

Diasy goes made for it as soon as I take the container lid off.


----------



## marzy

i feed boycie arden grange
seems to be good for him
shiny coat bright eyes
ref chicken wings do you give small un cooked or large uncooked
if it makes a difference
i always thought it was bad to give animals raw meat!!
would love to give boycie a chicken wing
i reckn he would enjoy it
marzy


----------



## Dylansmum

If anyone in the UK would like to feed a natural BARF diet but want a really easy, convenient way to do it, I can recommend Natural Instinct. They supply packs of raw complete diet frozen and deliver it to your door overnight in insulated boxes. It saves you from having to work out what supplements you need etc and you just defrost one pack every few days. Dylan has been on that since I got him and loves it and his initial tummy problems went away immediately. It's vet approved and they're really helpful people.


----------



## Dylansmum

Sorry, forgot the link.

www.naturalinstinct.com


----------



## wilfiboy

oh sounds good will have a look . We ve been grinding them up for Mabel as she was having difficulty but that was at 8 weeks . Will have to try her again , I suppose small ones might be easier .. try holding the wing end with a piece of kitchen roll so he can get a good grip . Its to give a more natural diet but the bones have to be raw not cooked otherwise they are brittle ... Wilf would eat nothing else and Mabels enjoying them... the poo ends up more solid as well .. give them a try . Google barf diet and see what you think. x


----------



## Dylansmum

I fed my last dog (a cavalier) on raw chicken wings and necks etc and he lived to 18, but you need to give lots of other things to make it a balanced diet and I just find that too tricky, so I was delighted to find Natural Instinct on the internet. They do all the hard work for you! I also give raw bones to keep Dylan's teeth clean and to keep him occupied if I have to leave him at home for a few hours, and I make dried liver chips as training treats.


----------



## Guest

best food ROYALCANIN you cant get better in my experience


----------



## lhkim85

^^I personally don't like that the top ingredients include wheat and corn. But, I guess if it works for your dog there are no worries!


----------



## Dylansmum

I guess it depends on whether you are of the natural BARF school of thought or not. I had never heard of BARF until my Cavalier was about 11 years old and when I researched it and switched him to a natural diet, my vet treated me as if I was mad and dangerous! But I had the last word when he lived to 18 and was walking in the park the day before he died. And he hadn't needed to see a vet for at least his last 5 years. Now if I wanted to use a dry food I would only use a holistic dog food - the best seems to be Orijen from the ingredients, but personally I found that I disliked the idea of my dog living on little brown pellets for the rest of his life. I realise that this is an emotional reaction rather than a rational one, but I simply feel happier with him eating "real" food and now I've at least found a convenient way of supplying that and knowing that it's properly balanced. Most vets don't approve though.


----------



## aapea

*What's a dog to eat?*

My dog, Lola, is currently eating Science Diet Lamb and Rice and I am disturbed by her weight (she a few pounds too heavy) continuing ear problems and itchy skin. Also, I feel that she just isn't satisfied with her meals. She always seems hungry.

I want to change Lola's diet but I'm kind of nervous about it. I'd like a good quality grain free food for her. My original plan when I first adopted her was to feed her a raw food diet but my vet vetoed that idea so I'm thinking of Orijen. According to my local pet stores it's supposed to be the best food out there but I'm worried about the high protein content. My other option is NOW! for small breeds but I worry because it's made with turkey and Lola doesn't do well with turkey. Has anyone had any experiences (either positive or negative) with either of these two brands? Does anyone perhaps have other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Dylansmum

Orijen does seem like the best dry food looking at the ingredients and don't worry about the high protein content - that's what dogs are supposed to have and that's why it's a good food. But if you would prefer a raw diet don't let your vet veto it! It's your dog and your choice. Vets should work for you, not dictate to you and even though they don't approve of raw diets, dogs do brilliantly on them. But they do have to be carefully researched to ensure that you provide all the nutrients needed and if you are not comfortable with this then Orijen would probably be a good option for you. I hope that you will find all the problems go away once you get rid of the grains, additives etc. Good luck!


----------



## lhkim85

aapea said:


> My dog, Lola, is currently eating Science Diet Lamb and Rice and I am disturbed by her weight (she a few pounds too heavy) continuing ear problems and itchy skin. Also, I feel that she just isn't satisfied with her meals. She always seems hungry.
> 
> I want to change Lola's diet but I'm kind of nervous about it. I'd like a good quality grain free food for her. My original plan when I first adopted her was to feed her a raw food diet but my vet vetoed that idea so I'm thinking of Orijen. According to my local pet stores it's supposed to be the best food out there but I'm worried about the high protein content. My other option is NOW! for small breeds but I worry because it's made with turkey and Lola doesn't do well with turkey. Has anyone had any experiences (either positive or negative) with either of these two brands? Does anyone perhaps have other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Any grain-free food would be a vast improvement. Some other brands to consider (in addition to the ones mentioned already) are Evo, Taste of the Wild, and Wellness Core.


----------



## aapea

Thanks for your suggestions. You're right, my vet shouldn't dictate what I feed my dog! I'm a brand new dog owner and need to gain some confidence! In the meantime, I'll look into the other brands suggestions and see also how she responds to the Orijen.


----------



## parapluie

Has anyone tried The Honest Kitchen dog food? They have grain-free options for puppies and adults and they have real, dehydrated meat in it. I have heard good things about it but have never tried it. We are getting our puppy in a week and I believe we will try it out, unless people have had bad experiences... or he doesn't like it 

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/dog-food/


----------



## florafun

There is no doubt that dried dog food is very very convenient but dogs are carnivores and do best on as natural a food as possible. We've fed raw meaty bones, raw heart, small amounts of liver etc for along time. No cooking, it has to be raw especially bones. Don't try to feed them like humans is my best advise.


----------

